# 5200? Please help



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Will 5200 hold a piece of starboard to the inside if the hull so I can mount my fuel water separator under the rear hatch in my nmz. I don't want to drill thru the hull so I figured starboard would be good to drill into. Just curious about 5200 holding the starboard.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.kingplastic.com/info-center/faq/

Most say no.

Others have scuffed it up and glued to some success. It's not structural, but...

site:microskiff.com starboard 5200


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/g-flex-torture-demo/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Use some pvc board and some epoxy. Pvc board is cheaper and holds a screw better


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Im thinking about bungee cording the separator to the back of my fuel tank until i can glass the separator in…thoughts on the bungeee temporary set up


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Do y'all think this would work until i do something permanent.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't put anything on your skiff that isn't properly secured, period. That goes double for your fuel system....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

nope.........that is just waiting to happen


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm figuring out the same thing right now. A couple options I came up with:
1. Epoxy a PVC board to the transom and screw my separator and tach to that

2. Build a small box/sled that holds the gas tank and I can scre the separator and tach to that. Whole thing can easily be removed from boat. 

3. Same idea as num 1 but use 3M dual lock which is like super Velcro for a not so permanent location until I find the most accessible and storage friendly spot.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

PVC board and G-flex.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> PVC board and G-flex.


Pvc board and grab a tube of the west system 6-10 pre thickened epoxy. Put the tube in a caulk gun, screw on the mixing tip, squeeze out perfectly mixed and thickened epoxy, done, no guess work. A tube is like $16.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why don't you use some wood 6" X 6"? Fiberglass it and seal it up if you prefer. 5200 will hold but preparation is everything. You'll have to maintain a bond line thickness and give it 7-10 days to fully cure. After a couple years, if it feels like it is starting to let go or the wood is rotting, pry it off and do it again. A bond line of 1/16" will give you space to remove if needed by cutting with piano wire if needed. 

I watched someone use 5200 between a jackplate and the transom. When the jackplate needed to come off, the guy tore the gelcoat and fiberglass off the transom to get the jackplate off.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Why? 

It looks like a portable tank ---- would not worry about ethanol gas in that quantity.


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

I watched someone use 5200 between a jackplate and the transom.  When the jackplate needed to come off, the guy tore the gelcoat and fiberglass off the transom to get the jackplate off.  [/quote]


Glad to know I am not the only one who has done this :-[.. 5200 is some uber strong stuff... Thinking it will hold a fuel filter easy... I removed the hardware from my jack-plate an my 25 Nissan just hung there!!! Had to jiggle and jerk to damage the gel coat,,, hummmm I mean remove the engine..


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

> I watched someone use 5200 between a jackplate and the transom.  When the jackplate needed to come off, the guy tore the gelcoat and fiberglass off the transom to get the jackplate off.


  

Glad to know I am not the only one who has done this :-[..  5200 is some uber strong stuff...  Thinking it will hold a fuel filter easy... I removed the hardware from my jack-plate an my 25 Nissan just hung there!!! Had to jiggle and jerk to damage the gel coat,,, hummmm I mean remove the engine..[/quote]

Issue here is not adhesive strength. It's starboard adhesion properties. 

That said, I want to test this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5ASz464-v0


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

that's why I said wood or fiberglass....


----------

